# Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 2



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 2

In this video I will show you how you can extract the cabinet number from the cabinet name and put it in its own column.

To do this I will be using text to columns. I will also show you how you can use the find method to check for assemblies and extract the assembly cabinet number.

I will then show you how to use a for next loop to combine the text “Cab.” and the cabinet/or assembly number.

Be sur to watch because I will also show you how to use the worksheet function “Trim” to remove all leading and trailing spaces that may exist in the text strings. This is a very valuable function to know especially if you are planning on doing lookups or other functions that require exact matches to work properly.

If you have not watched my video Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 1. Be sure to check it out.

Please like and share this video if it helps you.

Make sure to subscribe to my channel so you can get all of my latest tips and tricks
https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1

You can also follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------

